# U.S. purchased Wii in Dubai?



## muddledandbefuddled (Jul 7, 2010)

Greetings,

I've recently relocated to Dubai from the U.S.A. Before leaving the U.S., I had purchased a Wii system. I was considering having this system shipped to me here, but I was concerned about its compatibility here. 

Will I have challenges using my Wii system purchased in the U.S. in Dubai with a Dubai-purchased T.V.? I've been reading online about the PAL system, region lock, voltage, etc. issues which have me concerned. 

Lastly, will Wii games purchased in the U.A.E. work on my system?

Thanks.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

You should read this recent thread: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/52902-us-uae-transformer.html

Enjoy


----------



## muddledandbefuddled (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks, MDOOO. 

I am hoping others may also be able to provide answers to my related specific questions.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I am hoping someone who has a North American Wii will answer as I'm planning on bringing mine with me.

I did do some research on this topic though and I got the impression that you shouldn't have a problem with a Wii from North America - although you will need a 240v power supply as the 'out of the box' power supply is 120v. I was able to ebay a 240v power supply for under 10 bucks (but in another thread here someone mentioned that you can pick these up in Dubai).

Out side of that, I got the impression that you will not be able to purchase the games from the UAE because of the region lock so you are stuck with the games you bring from the US or have friends send you more games etc. 

I want to bring it along as it will also act as a DVD player for me as I'm bringing some DVDs with me from Canada. Also - I'm not a 'gamer' so when a new game comes out, I don't run out and get it. If I need a game, I can order it or have a family member send it.

Hope someone here with experience can confirm this.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

hey w_man, i'm in a similar situation with my xbox360, ready to move (actually, it was already shipped out!!).. from my understanding, we just need to get a converter and pray we don't blow something up :/


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have seen more games available for NSTC systems here than for PAL, so buying new games should not be a problem


----------



## britishindian (Jan 31, 2010)

Wii games sold here in the UAE are compliant with Wii's bought in the UK and Europe but not with those in the US. Sadly if you want to get new games you will have to get region specific ones for your US console .. I am pretty sure since we looked into getting games in the US but were told against it.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

britishindian said:


> Wii games sold here in the UAE are compliant with Wii's bought in the UK and Europe but not with those in the US. Sadly if you want to get new games you will have to get region specific ones for your US console .. I am pretty sure since we looked into getting games in the US but were told against it.


Most games shops have both versions of Wii games, PAL and NTSC depending on what console you have.


----------



## muddledandbefuddled (Jul 7, 2010)

Most helpful responses. Thank you all.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

*NTSC games?*



Ogri750 said:


> I have seen more games available for NSTC systems here than for PAL, so buying new games should not be a problem


I've been looking all over for NTSC games for my 360 but all I''m able to find are PAL ones. Mind pointing me in the right direction?

Thanks.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

The Hero said:


> I've been looking all over for NTSC games for my 360 but all I''m able to find are PAL ones. Mind pointing me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks.


did your power converter work fine with your 360?


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> did your power converter work fine with your 360?


Oh yeah. I've been playing the overseas game (pun intended) for awhile now and have a few transformers. Just make sure it takes the the volts down to 110 and you'll be fine. Along with about 3 other things, it's plugged in right now.


----------



## ravster (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey guys. There are more variety and new games in the PAL versions than NTSC. However you can purchase a freeloader disc which will allow you to p lay the pal disc on your NTSC WII. You can get it from Sharaf DG or Geekay.


----------

